# Super anal fishing habits?



## Pierson

When it comes to fishing we all probably have one or two things that we are SUPER anal about. Something you will not skip or skimp on for a day on the water. Whether its something you bring on the boat, using light leader, cleaning your gear, balancing your boat, checking the weather, keeping your distance from other boats.....whatever it might be I guarantee you are anal about it for a really good reason. I want to hear what your "thing" is and why you MUST do it. Maybe I can steal some of your good habits!


----------



## bryson

I don't have anything that I'm super over-the-top about (and probably nothing that will help anyone out ), but more than most of my fishing buddies I worry about:

Keeping the deck clear/clean -- I'm always putting crap back in hatches; I don't like tripping over stuff trying to move around on the boat. This goes double for fly fishing, since the line can and will wrap anything nearby. I also like to wipe down the front deck when fly fishing -- I hate hauling and shooting dirty line.

Water in the boat -- I'm not one of those guys that can fish with an inch of water in the cockpit, regardless of if it's dirty water from a cast net or clean water from spray. Similar to the clutter on the deck thing. Pull the plugs and run it out the next time we move, or use a cut off bottle to bail. Not sure why, but it drives me nuts -- at least in my own boat. It doesn't bug me quite as much when I'm fishing with a buddy.

The one thing that I would probably consider myself weird about is water over the bow. I sank my bigger boat 70 miles offshore a few years ago by taking waves over the bow, and now it makes me super uneasy to take even a small amount of water over the bow, even though I know this boat is built in a way that makes it much more difficult to sink (basically a sealed deck, good hatch gutters and drains, more power to lift the boat out of the water if swamped, not to mention flotation foam if all of the above fail). Still gives me the heebie-jeebies.

Also won't use Eagle Claw hooks... broke a 6/0 in half on a tarpon in Beaufort. First tarpon I ever hooked, first jump. I didn't bow in time (fish exploded on the mullet and went airborne the instant it hit the water, scared the bajeezus out of me), and the hook broke. Now I won't touch Eagle Claw, nor Trokar. It was a bad enough burn to turn me off from the company completely. The time I'll ever use Eagle Claw anymore is for pond fishing, and even then, only if it's my only option.


----------



## Megalops

Pierson, I'm the most laid back person you're ever going to meet. Seriously. Nothing bothers me, I throw my net and get crap all over the place, my rub rail is so knarly, got some scratches underneath, etc. the only thing I'm super anal about is putting the plug in the night before.


----------



## mwong61

Pierson said:


> When it comes to fishing we all probably have one or two things that we are SUPER anal about. Something you will not skip or skimp on for a day on the water. Whether its something you bring on the boat, using light leader, cleaning your gear, balancing your boat, checking the weather, keeping your distance from other boats.....whatever it might be I guarantee you are anal about it for a really good reason. I want to hear what your "thing" is and why you MUST do it. Maybe I can steal some of your good habits!


Probably the most important things I do is re-tie my leaders the night before and make sure I have 2 cigars in my carrying case


----------



## sjrobin

No extra, extra gear, but plenty of duplicate flies. For my self, coconut water. Fuel tank always starts full. Keep the deck clean.


----------



## Pierson

mwong61 said:


> Probably the most important things I do is re-tie my leaders the night before


This is mine! That and testing my knots. I consider it unacceptable to break off on a fish in 99.9% of circumstances. So I always pull my leader knots and terminal knots as hard as possible after I tie them. When a buddy tells me he is all rigged up to fish, I'll walk up and pull their leader knot as hard as I can. When it breaks the look on their face is usually priceless. Better on the dock then on the other end of a monster snook! I have gotten over losing a fish that comes unhooked...but breaking off on anything less than a monster buried in cover will ruin my day.....


----------



## WillW

For food pickles, pinwheels or a Cuban sandwich, EVERYTIME out. Mixed drink setup, vodka & green tea. Clean & clear deck/cockpit, no marsh mud no water & no clutter. Always have a towel on board for clean up or trolling motor cover to avoid fly line hang ups.


----------



## Jason Cooper

Water in the bottom of the boat. I cant stand it. I can deal with it when fishing but once the boat is out of the water its washed then dried out before going in the garage. The only other thing I dont like is a cluttered deck.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Absolutely no landing nets, boga grips, fish grabbers, or heroshots


----------



## E-money

Breakfast beer.


----------



## bryson

jmrodandgun said:


> Absolutely no landing nets, boga grips, fish grabbers, or heroshots


Kilts ok?


----------



## jmrodandgun

bryson said:


> Kilts ok?


They are encouraged, but I'd rather you left the sporran at the dock.


----------



## Megalops

jmrodandgun said:


> They are encouraged, but I'd rather you left the sporran at the dock.


Lol! Google sporran.


----------



## Flatsaholic

sjrobin said:


> No extra, extra gear, but plenty of duplicate flies. For my self, coconut water. Fuel tank always starts full. Keep the deck clean.


Same here man. Cannot stand when someone brings a crazy amount of gear. Tank always gets topped off and the deck needs to stay clean.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

#1 Leaders & knots.......knots & leaders....NO EXCUSES for " I THINK  it will be ok " First strike of the day and you end up with  and then . #2 I'm no Saint but, I NEVER drink on the water. I had some work associates run into an emergency spillway & 3 died. I witnessed a young lady decapitate herself after drinking and driving her ride into a pier.


----------



## Net 30

Guys with shit on the bottom of their shoes when they step off the dock onto the deck. I keep a wet towel on the side deck to step on.

Dried blood #2 beef. Can't fish until the blood spatter is gone.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I always leave a folded towel on the bow when people are getting on the boat from the dock to make sure the deck stays clean. We have so much mud here that it's almost impossible to come back to the ramp with a clean deck but I still try. Also really crazy about clutter on the deck, my boat has too much storage for you to leave your crap on the deck.

I also have to have at least a couple beers, a cigar or a pipe, nothing like taking a slow cruise back to the ramp with my feet kicked up just enjoying the day with a cigar and a cold beer.

Biggest pet peeve is the boat ramp idiots. I'm easy going with almost anything except when people can't figure out how to get their boat on or off the trailer, as well as not having etiquette at the dang boat ramp.


----------



## Pierson

Thanks for all the responses guys! So I have learned the following: Night before, put the plug in and tie up leaders. CHECK YOUR KNOTS. Top off the tank. Don't use eagle claw hooks. Don't bring extra crap, stow your clutter, keep the deck clean, keep the cockpit dry. Enjoy a drink, a smoke, and a Cuban sandwich on the way back to the ramp. Sounds like a recipe for success!


----------



## SomaliPirate

It rubs the woody wax on the deck or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Pierson said:


> Night before, put the plug in


Only if you're absolutely positive it's not going to rain.


----------



## Ben

Always leave my wife a float plan and an ETA home. Always have a plan to unload and load the boat at the ramp in under 60 seconds depending on who I am with and where I am launching. And for some reason I always bring a heavier rod/reel along that I use in one capacity or another about 5% of the time......


----------



## Godzuki86

No cluttered deck. I hate when things are moving around on the deck. The cooler is the only thing that should be on it.


----------



## Sabalon

Definitely shoe tracks on the deck. That shit doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## iMacattack

I never end a knot in an even number of wraps. Always odd. Why? Because...


----------



## 321nole

Sabalon said:


> Definitely shoe tracks on the deck. That shit doesn't work for me at all.


makes my eye twitch...


----------



## Flatsaholic

It might just be me but my biggest fishing pet peeve is guys spitting dip on my skiff. Most of them do not even think to clean it up until I say something.


----------



## Guest

Pierson said:


> When it comes to fishing we all probably have one or two things that we are SUPER anal about. Something you will not skip or skimp on for a day on the water. Whether its something you bring on the boat, using light leader, cleaning your gear, balancing your boat, checking the weather, keeping your distance from other boats.....whatever it might be I guarantee you are anal about it for a really good reason. I want to hear what your "thing" is and why you MUST do it. Maybe I can steal some of your good habits!


Not much more than what has already been said. My fellow guides give me" _hit" for how clean my boat is. They say that you could eat off the floor. I hose it down at the end of the day and also at the beginning of each day.


----------



## Guest

Pierson said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys! So I have learned the following: Night before, put the plug in and tie up leaders. CHECK YOUR KNOTS. Top off the tank. Don't use eagle claw hooks. Don't bring extra crap, stow your clutter, keep the deck clean, keep the cockpit dry. Enjoy a drink, a smoke, and a Cuban sandwich on the way back to the ramp. Sounds like a recipe for success!


Don't forget the kilts!!!


----------



## Pierson

mike_parker said:


> Don't forget the kilts!!!


Just ordered mine...Waiting on Columbia to make a PFG version


----------



## Backcountry 16

jmrodandgun said:


> Only if you're absolutely positive it's not going to rain.


That's called checking the bilge pump.


----------



## permitchaser

Flatsaholic said:


> It might just be me but my biggest fishing pet peeve is guys spitting dip on my skiff. Most of them do not even think to clean it up until I say something.


Who the hell would do that. I wouldn't fish with them


----------



## albrighty_then

I kayak fish, in the process of rebuilding a river hawk B60, but the thing that irks me the most is someone not being ready to be on the water before daylight, I've missed some beautiful mornings waiting on someone to get their kayak loaded and poles rigged


----------



## Guest

permitchaser said:


> Who the hell would do that. I wouldn't fish with them


That would make the very top of my list!!!!


----------



## Jfack

My pet peeves are what has been driving me away from fishing honestly. Fly fisherman are some of the most anal dudes out there lol. Sometimes you need to take a step back and realize you're out there for a good time. Not to make it feel like work, and feel all pressured.


----------



## sjrobin

True to make the trip more enjoyable, the pet peeve list should be limited to a few things that keep the fly casting part from getting complicated.


----------



## topnative2

Flatsaholic said:


> It might just be me but my biggest fishing pet peeve is guys spitting dip on my skiff. Most of them do not even think to clean it up until I say something.


If they can't get it over the side --- put them where u want it!
Done.


----------



## jboriol

mtoddsolomon said:


> Biggest pet peeve is the boat ramp idiots. I'm easy going with almost anything except when people can't figure out how to get their boat on or off the trailer, as well as not having etiquette at the dang boat ramp.


Some days this is the most entertaining part out of the trip...


----------



## MariettaMike

Pierson said:


> I want to hear what your "thing" is and why you MUST do it.


*YOU MUST PULL FLY LINE OFF THE REEL OUTWARD TOWARDS THE STRIPPING GUIDES AND NOT STRAIGHT DOWN AND AGAINST THE REEL FRAME WHEN GETTING READY TO FISH BECAUSE I WILL THROW YOUR ASS OUT THE BOAT FOR F'N UP A $120 FLY LINE.*


----------



## BMahoney.STC

When someone on the boat is using pro cure gel and a grab a rod they were using and the reel and rod is covered in the stuff. I HATE THAT STUFF ON MY HANDS


----------



## Guest

Jfack said:


> My pet peeves are what has been driving me away from fishing honestly. Fly fisherman are some of the most anal dudes out there lol. Sometimes you need to take a step back and realize you're out there for a good time. Not to make it feel like work, and feel all pressured.


I know some flyfishers seem a bit anal, the truth of it is that sometimes this behavior can save gear, boats, and fishing partners from excessive wear and endless frustrations. Some of my anal habits are simply a way for me to operate with a bit of discipline [we've all left the boat plug out at least once in our lives]. I think that as we all get a bit on in years, fishing/boating and running like pilots[checklists for the checklist] helps minimize these issues.


----------



## Godzuki86

mike_parker said:


> *I know some flyfishers seem a bit anal, the truth of it is that sometimes this behavior can save gear, boats, and fishing partners from excessive wear and endless frustrations*. Some of my anal habits are simply a way for me to operate with a bit of discipline [we've all left the boat plug out at least once in our lives]. I think that as we all get a bit on in years, fishing/boating and running like pilots[checklists for the checklist] helps minimize these issues.


You don't have to fly fish to care about gear or having a checklist


----------



## bobber

For me its scale setting the drags on each reel. Neighbors think I'm nuts running down my driveway looking at my Manley but I think those who don't check their drag are nuts. Most fisherman I know who handset their drag way underestimate what 5lbs at 60* off the rod tip actually feels like.


----------



## Capnredfish

Clean deck, cooler position and what bothers me the most is people that want to count ice cubes staring in cooler to long and those that don't close it tight. Pisses me off.


----------



## Backwater

SomaliPirate said:


> It rubs the woody wax on the deck or else it gets the hose again.


LOL


----------



## sjrobin

jmrodandgun said:


> Absolutely no landing nets, boga grips, fish grabbers, or heroshots


I used a boga for a few landings but they stress the fish. Belly lift for control to remove the fly then release.


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> *YOU MUST PULL FLY LINE OFF THE REEL OUTWARD TOWARDS THE STRIPPING GUIDES AND NOT STRAIGHT DOWN AND AGAINST THE REEL FRAME WHEN GETTING READY TO FISH BECAUSE I WILL THROW YOUR ASS OUT THE BOAT FOR F'N UP A $120 FLY LINE.*


Boi......


----------



## sjrobin

MariettaMike said:


> *YOU MUST PULL FLY LINE OFF THE REEL OUTWARD TOWARDS THE STRIPPING GUIDES AND NOT STRAIGHT DOWN AND AGAINST THE REEL FRAME WHEN GETTING READY TO FISH BECAUSE I WILL THROW YOUR ASS OUT THE BOAT FOR F'N UP A $120 FLY LINE.*


I did that once or twice on Mike's skiff and he did say something about it. However that was before I was aware of his sensitivity. And I was using his Tibor. I am sure I unconsciously do this with my reels also.


----------



## Guest

sjrobin said:


> I used a boga for a few landings but they stress the fish. Belly lift for control to remove the fly then release.


Not sure about how safe a Boga is. I see so many anglers using the grip and not holding the fish perpendicular to the water [ kind of holding the fish so that the body is almost "J"- shaped]. I guess I should rephrase my first sentence, "not sure how safe a Boga is in the hands of someone that doesn't know it's proper use". Kinda like the freshwater trout guys that use stomach pumps.


----------



## Backwater

I try not to be overly anal about anything, because when it comes right down to it, in the greater scheme of things, does it REALLY matter that much? I mean, come on... Were going out to go fishing and have a good time. I don't give a rat's ass if I catch a fish or not. I've caught more than my fair share already, so... Just out there to enjoy the water alone or with, friends, family, enjoying the fish, nature and to have a good time out on the water. I mean, come on guys....

So with that being said and to directly answering the OP;


*Things I try to do*

* Yes of course, plug in the night before.
* As I get older, I try to not take everything plus the kitchen sink these days. So having a plan and just taking a couple of rods, that's it and not my whole arsenal. But I like to have a plan "B" just in case.
* Decks clear and stow junk lying around that will cause fly line to get hung up on.
* Relax and enjoy the fishing instead of being uptight about it. If it happens, it happens. If it don't, then that's life and not the end of the world and.... _"a bad day fishing is better than have a good day in the office,"_ right?
I lost about a 30+lb snook about a week ago on my light outfit. Hey, it happens and I'm not going to get upset over it. There's always more fish out there that will come out to play another day. 
* *ALWAYS* rinse the salt off my rods and reels thoroughly (giving a lot of attention to the reels) as soon as I get back in off the water (except for one fly reel that I'm testing to see if it will fail or not).
* When I can remember to do it, I'll back the drag off my reels when I come home. Then set the drag before I start fishing the next time out.
* I try to get everything rigged up the night before and get my gear in order, so I can start fishing immediately when I/we pull up to the 1st spot of the day.
* I like to keep a boat somewhat clean, take my flip flops off, clean the bottoms off and flush and or wipe big messes off the decks and floor. That being said, we're out there to fish and the boat can get messed up. It's not the end of the world. A little flush with a bucket of water or two (ok and maybe a quick wipe with a towel) and we're good. Anymore than that, including anal retentive scrubbing and wiping down to a point where it interferes with the fishing and enjoyment on the water, is just too much for my stomach. So wiping the feet off with a towel at the ramp to start off the day fresh is great. But if you are in the fish, then shit just happens and things will get messy. A quick rinse and your back in bidness, but no OCD crap or it just ain't fun anymore! People, it's only a damn boat! 
* If the fishing is dead, I'm not crazy about wasting the whole day there in that one spot cause it was good there last time. So let's move along and go find where the fish are. Hey, we got things to do and fish to catch! 
* Bring water and/or ice tea of some kind, a bring a bite to eat from home (not store bought if I can help it). I like to eat some fresh fruit while I'm out there cause it's refreshing, curbs the stomach grind without feeling heavy, being in the hot sun all day. I will drink a good beer once in a while in celebration and even smoke a cigar occasionally after a successful tarpon trip at the end of the day while relaxing.  That being said, I don't like to drink on the water while I fish or running a boat. Alcohol and the sun don't mix well on a hot day.
* Check out all systems on the boat and trailer the day/evening before, so you don't run into a problem out on the water. We're not just talking about being stranded out there, but you could die out there if you don't. Ask me how I know that fact!


*Pet Peeves*

* #1 - Assholes!
* People who continually go to the same spot(s), *over*, and over and over and over and over..... and do the same thing, while fishing with the same bait, or lure, or fly and that's it!. That's all they got and just a one or two hat trick show. They hardly ever do anything else but just go to that spot or two, every time, no matter if it's "game-on" or not, like a skip on a record player with no adventure to see what other fish can be had out there beyond the horizon. In other words, plain vanilla and no color in their game. Complacency!
* People who constantly complain! (HA! Look at me complaining here! LOL)
* People who loose their cool and throw a temper tantrum when your out on the water fishing, acting like a spoil 5yr old brat! Or a melt down, whipping rods on the water or even breaking them cause they lost a fish or got so frustrated, they lost it. Believe me, I've seen the best of them do it!
* Big, over the top braggers and know-it-alls with little to no real experiences. Or whether experienced or not, being a big boosting loud exaggerated bragger to be the center of attention when they come in contact with people, whether at the ramp, a bar or a fishing event (aside from speakers and people doing demonstrations at fishing events). Or bragging to the boat who comes by, how good the fishing is in the spot you're sitting in. It's just noxious.
* Boats with gadgets and crap all over the place and mounted to the boat that causes fly line to get hung up on it. As a fly fisherman (but I'm also a spin fisherman), I like decks and cockpits free of snags that will hang up fly line. Sure there is stripping buckets and baskets, but Murphy's Law, according to _Ted Haas_ always finds a way to come into play.... "If it can hang up fly line.... it will!"
* People who throw their trash in the water or on the ground without a second thought about it! It's your trash... PICK IT UP! and by they way, pick up some of that other trash while you're picking up yours! 
* Fishing around areas with Jet Skies! 
* Drunks!
* Did I mentioned Assholes?
* Other boats who move up into your space. You can let them know politely or even be direct about it without being a total asshole to them. Otherwise, move on because they just mucked up the spot anyways.
* People who are not mindful of the other person(s) in the boat.
* People dropping hatch lids and banging things around in the boat, making noises when you are trying to be stealthy and silent while coming up on the fish or sitting still trying to get that bite!
* People who brag about fishing they just did with you, to others and then blabs out your spot(s) to whoever he runs into. Or... blabs about their own fishing and gives out the spots to make themselves look good, sighting they are doing everyone a favor. 
* Prima donna's who think their shit don't stink.

So summerize, my pet peeves are mostly with people.


*Things I like*

* Great gear that is affordable to ones budget, that holds up to the riggers of the fishing they are doing, that does the job righteous without bragging to the other guy next to them how great you are, without their skills matching it. But if it's about having quality gear instead of showing off, then that's Ok too in my book.
* When things come together with the planning you set up and the preparation that went into having a successful trip and to end up with at lease one good righteous fish! 
* Good people and friends having or wanting to have a good time on the water, fishing, laughing, joking around, having some enthusiasm about it and overall enjoying the day and observing the little things around them and admiring each of those moments in time. Life is too short to run through it in a blur.
* Hard to find, but I do like cool but hard core fishermen, who get absorbed and immersed in it and always looking to improve their game, but enjoy it when they're there.
* Fishing solo on my own (which I mostly do). It's my drive, my peace, what makes me happy and my therapy.
* Getting my tired ass up off the couch and going out there and doing it again like It's been a while, but was just yesterday. 

Ted Haas


----------



## Guest

Backwater said:


> I try not to be overyr anal about anything, because when it comes right down to it, in the greater scheme of things, does it REALLY matter that much? I mean, come on... Were going out to go fishing and have a good time. I don't give a rat's ass if I catch a fish or not. I've caught more than my fair share already, so... Just out there to enjoy the water alone or with, friends, family, enjoying the fish, nature and to have a good time out on the water. I mean, come on guys....
> 
> So with that being said and to directly answering the OP;
> 
> *Things I try to do*
> 
> * Yes of course, plug in the night before.
> * As I get older, I try to not take everything plus the kitchen sink these days. So having a plan and just taking a couple of rods, that's it and not my whole arsenal. But I like to have a plan "B" just in case.
> * Decks clear and stow junk lying around that will cause fly line to get hung up on.
> * Relax and enjoy the fishing instead of being uptight about it. If it happens, it happens. If it don't, then that's life and not the end of the world and.... _"a bad day fishing is better than have a good day in the office,"_ right?
> I lost about a 30+lb snook about a week ago on my light outfit. It happens and I'm not going to get upset about it. There's always more out there to go after.
> * *ALWAYS* rinse the salt off my rods and reels off thoroughly as soon as I get back in off the water (except for one fly reel that I'm testing to see if it will fail or not).
> * When I can remember to do it, I try to back the drag off my reels when I come home. Then set the drag before I start fishing the next time out.
> * I try to get everything rigged up the night before and get my gear in order, so I can start fishing immediately when I/we pull up to the 1st spot of the day.
> * I like to keep a boat somewhat clean, take my flip flops off and flush big messes off the deck and floor. That being said, we're out there to fish and the boat can get messed up. It's not the end of the world. A little flush with a bucket of water or 2 and we're good. Anymore than that, including anal retentive scrubbing and wiping down to a point where it interferes with the fishing and enjoyment on the water, is just too much for my stomach. So wiping the feet off at the ramp to start off the day fresh is great. But if you are in the fish, then shit just happens and things will get messy. A quick rinse and your back in bidness, but no OCD crap or it just ain't fun anymore! People, it's only a damn boat!
> * If the fishing is dead, I don't waste the whole day there cause it was good there last time I was there. So move along and find a better spot.
> * Bring water and/or ice tea of some kind, a bring a bit to eat from home (not store bought if I can help it). I will drink a good beer in celebration and even smoke a cigar occasionally after a successful tarpon trip at the end of the day.  That being said, I don't like to drink on the water while I fish or running a boat.
> * Check out all systems on the boat and trailer the day/even before, so you don't run into a problem out on the water. We are not just talking about being stranded out there, but you could die out there if you don't. Ask me how I know that fact!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pet Peeves*
> 
> * #1 - Assholes!
> * People who continually go to the same spot(s), *over*, and over and over and over and over.....
> * People who constantly complain!
> * People who loose their cool and throw a temper tantrum when your out on the water fishing, acting like a spoil 5yr old brat! Believe me, I've seen the best of them do it!
> * Big, over the top braggers and know-it-alls with little to no real experiences.
> * Boats with gadgets and crap all over the place and mounted to the boat that causes fly line to get hung up on it. As a fly fisherman (but also a spin fisherman), I like decks and cockpits free of snags that will hang up fly line. Sure there is stripping buckets and baskets, but Murphy's Law, according to _Ted Haas_ always finds a way to come into play.... "If it can hang up fly line.... it will!"
> * People who throw their trash in the water or on the ground without a second thought to it!
> * Fishing around areas with Jet Skies!
> * Drunks!
> * Did I mentioned Assholes?
> * Other boats who move up into your space. You can let them know politely or even matter-of-factly without being an asshole about it. Otherwise, move on because they just mucked up the spot anyways.
> * People who are not mindful of the other person(s) in the boat.
> * People dropping hatch lids and banging things around the boat, making noise, when you are trying to be stealthy and silent because you are coming up on the fish or sitting still trying to get that bite!


I'd say,"that just about covers it".


----------



## ifsteve

I was an anal engineer my whole working life. And in that line of work it was key to being successful. But now that I am retired I TRY to take a more relaxed approach to life including fishing. But there is still one thing I am just really stuck on whether I am going hunting or fishing. If we have a plan to leave at 4:30 that means 4:30. Ok, five minutes can happen for an extra stop light or two. But 4:45 aint 4:30! And 5:00....well you better have a damn good excuse.....lol


----------



## Backwater

ifsteve said:


> I was an anal engineer my whole working life. And in that line of work it was key to being successful. But now that I am retired I TRY to take a more relaxed approach to life including fishing. But there is still one thing I am just really stuck on whether I am going hunting or fishing. If we have a plan to leave at 4:30 that means 4:30. Ok, five minutes can happen for an extra stop light or two. But 4:45 aint 4:30! And 5:00....well you better have a damn good excuse.....lol


That's good to know Steve.


----------



## Megalops

ifsteve said:


> I was an anal engineer my whole working life. And in that line of work it was key to being successful. But now that I am retired I TRY to take a more relaxed approach to life including fishing. But there is still one thing I am just really stuck on whether I am going hunting or fishing. If we have a plan to leave at 4:30 that means 4:30. Ok, five minutes can happen for an extra stop light or two. But 4:45 aint 4:30! And 5:00....well you better have a damn good excuse.....lol


I can't tell you how much I agree with this!!! If I'm late, then something bad happened. My dearly departed Dad (on Good Friday this year) and my brother, are the most punctual fishing buddies I've ever had on life. I've fished with Backwater and we were texting if we were 5 minutes late! I will go fishing with Backwater, and @ifsteve any day, God willing.


----------



## Guest

ifsteve said:


> I was an anal engineer my whole working life. And in that line of work it was key to being successful. But now that I am retired I TRY to take a more relaxed approach to life including fishing. But there is still one thing I am just really stuck on whether I am going hunting or fishing. If we have a plan to leave at 4:30 that means 4:30. Ok, five minutes can happen for an extra stop light or two. But 4:45 aint 4:30! And 5:00....well you better have a damn good excuse.....lol


I'd rather be 1 hour early than 1 minute late.


----------



## Capnredfish

Backwater, funny. Claim to not let anything get to you or be anal about and you write the longest reply. Sign of someone anal is they don't even know it. It's all good. I could have wrote the same!


----------



## el9surf

I have a few peeves and they are geared towards keeping my skiff in good shape. Call me OCD but I have worked hard for my skiff and want to keep it in good shape.
Bring clean shoes if you want to wear shoes. If they are filthy or have a bunch of parking lot grit trapped in the soles you go without shoes.

At the dock do me a favor and don't let the skiff rub all over the dock while I'm getting the trailer. I don't need to sport a new gelcoat rash on the side of the boat.

Avoid intentionally poling over oyster beds or large debris if it's questionable whether we have enough water.

Lastly don't slam, drag or toss your pliers and reel all over my deck like it's the bed of a pickup truck. Plus you are making way too much noise if you are doing this. If you can manage those things then you will always have a skiff you are welcome on.


----------



## Backwater

el9surf said:


> I have a few peeves and they are geared towards keeping my skiff in good shape. Call me OCD but I have worked hard for my skiff and want to keep it in good shape.
> Bring clean shoes if you want to wear shoes. If they are filthy or have a bunch of parking lot grit trapped in the soles you go without shoes.
> 
> At the dock do me a favor and don't let the skiff rub all over the dock while I'm getting the trailer. I don't need to sport a new gelcoat rash on the side of the boat.
> 
> Avoid intentionally poling over oyster beds or large debris if it's questionable whether we have enough water.
> 
> Lastly don't slam, drag or toss your pliers and reel all over my deck like it's the bed of a pickup truck. Plus you are making way too much noise if you are doing this. If you can manage those things then you will always have a skiff you are welcome on.


I agree with those too and think those are reasonable things without being OCD or too anal.


----------



## Backwater

Capnredfish said:


> Backwater, funny. Claim to not let anything get to you or be anal about and you write the longest reply. Sign of someone anal is they don't even know it. It's all good. I could have wrote the same!


Nhah... I'm just long winded! LOL

I think I'm more venting about people and then describing my habits, likes and dislikes I've found over the years, as oppose to describing anal and OCD behaviors (come look in my garage and you'll see that I'm not anal. LOL). I almost feel like I was writing a personal bio for a dating website! LOL

Believe me when I say I've seen people (even good personal friends) being so anal and OCD about things, it borders ridiculousness. And of course, the opposite side of the spectrum where they border being a human disaster. But I guess "to each, there own." and what makes this culture diverse.


----------



## 321nole

Backwater said:


> I almost feel like I was writing a personal bio for a dating website! LOL


there's a billion dollar idea... skifflove.com


----------



## SomaliPirate

321nole said:


> there's a billion dollar idea... skifflove.com


Hell no! My wife will ditch me for some dude with a Whipray.


----------



## Backwater

SomaliPirate said:


> Hell no! My wife will ditch me for some dude with a Whipray.


or some dude with a longer boat than yours! LOL 

jk


----------



## Canoeman

ifsteve said:


> I was an anal engineer my whole working life. And in that line of work it was key to being successful. But now that I am retired I TRY to take a more relaxed approach to life including fishing. But there is still one thing I am just really stuck on whether I am going hunting or fishing. If we have a plan to leave at 4:30 that means 4:30. Ok, five minutes can happen for an extra stop light or two. But 4:45 aint 4:30! And 5:00....well you better have a damn good excuse.....lol


At 5:00 the driveway is empty and it won't do any good to ring the doorbell


----------



## Canoeman

I guess my pet peeve on the boat is the same as in life, and that is people who react rather than plan ahead. I try to always know what I'm going to be doing ahead of time. I want to be ready when we pass that good oyster bar, I don't wait until I'm 5 feet from the pier to start looking for a dock line, and I'm sure as hell always looking a quarter mile ahead on the highway, not at the bumper of the car in front of me.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

One bag and two to three rods per person. 

Nothing loose or rattling on deck. 

And clippers. Since I lost my line cutting tooth I'll go home if I forget my clippers.


----------



## KCTim

No bananas on the boat, landing net can't come out until needed (then it can stay out), washing the boat and trailer.


----------



## jlindsley

-Following the #1 rule in fishing "Don't leave fish to find fish". When I asked my wife one day what the number one rule in fishing was (when I was frustrated that I moved from a spot that we were catching fish) She said to have fun. So I guess that as well 
- If I say be at the house at 5 am and you are 15 minutes late don't expect me to be there (especially if going offshore). No reason for me to bust it all week to have to wait on someone. I'll go solo.


----------



## Backwater

TimR said:


> No bananas on the boat, landing net can't come out until needed (then it can stay out), washing the boat and trailer.


I'm considering eating bananas while I fish! Trying to take the luck factor (good or bad) out of the equation!


----------



## KCTim

Backwater said:


> I'm considering eating bananas while I fish! Trying to take the luck factor (good or bad) out of the equation!


You will probably limit out on toad fish and eels for sure!


----------



## fyshy

My pet peeve... is really my problem... sometimes I think I enjoy the rigging and preparing more than the actual fishing. I can't stop monkeying around with gear placement in my boat and I'm always looking for a better way. I need to just go fishing!


----------



## Backwater

TimR said:


> You will probably limit out on toad fish and eels for sure!


Yeah, that use to be a big pet peeve of my too for many, many years until a few years ago when I went fishing with a buddy and his bro. After we wrecked the snook, his bro pulled out a banana out of the cooler and started eating it. We all started laughing and that's when I just let it go off my pet peeve list.

Hey, if I can't catch em on skillz after all these years, then what do I have anyways?

But then again, I use to fish with an very old man when I was in my early 20's and he use to stop everything and pray loudly to God to bless our fishing and would thank Him in advance, before any lines would go into the water.... and we would systematically spank the big sheephead until my arms would hurt!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

If my fishing partner slams the cooler lid ONE more time, I WILL NOT be responsible for my actions or RE-actions !!!!!!!!!!! ( He is a recovering off-shore troller )


----------



## Cronced

My pet peeves...

1. Spelling mistaks
2. Lists
3. Irony


----------



## Mike C

Cronced said:


> My pet peeves...
> 
> 1. Spelling mistaks
> 2. Lists
> 3. Irony


^^^^
This for the win!!


----------



## MariettaMike

Kicking, sliding, or rolling my fly line out from under your feet while wearing shoes on non-skid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fishicaltherapist said:


> If my fishing partner slams the cooler lid ONE more time, I WILL NOT be responsible for my actions or RE-actions !!!!!!!!!!! ( He is a recovering off-shore troller )


Man it chaps my ass when people slam my hatches or ice chest. It reminds me of people (my ex) that slam the microwave door, stove and refrigerator door like they are trying to shut the door on a 1979 Cadillac. My new girlfriend already knows to let the lids down softly. It sure is nice!


----------



## Kthesage

Sharp hook points and perfect line to line leader knots are a must.


----------



## topnative2

no landing nets
5gal. bucket w/ fresh water to clean my sunglasses
immediately bucket rinse the deck to get rid of blood,sand
dump all used lures,hooks etc. in above fw h2o bucket


----------



## Backcountry 16

Rum and coke 2 cliff bars one 20 oz yeti, with ice in cooler for said mixed drink and a pillow.


----------



## yobata

Pillow?


----------



## Backcountry 16

You want to be stuck overnight in the Everglades overnight on the boat without a pillow?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

topnative2 said:


> no landing nets
> 5gal. bucket w/ fresh water to clean my sunglasses
> immediately bucket rinse the deck to get rid of blood,sand
> dump all used lures,hooks etc. in above fw h2o bucket


My buddy went fishing on my skiff for the first time and immediately got on board with mud on his shoes after I just spent the evening before scrubbing the deck...I asked him to rinse the mud off and he said “oh, you’re one of those huh” and I told him he would be the one scrubbing my deck after the trip while I drink beer. So I got a wet towel and wiped up his mud and we were on our way. Next violation was he got done with a beer and bag of peanuts and stuffed the bag in my rod holder and threw the can in the cockpit floor. I asked him to throw tash in the trash bag. Next no-no was he caught a redfish and deadlifted it in my boat and it was flopping around the floor of my skiff and I told him that fish don’t touch the deck of my boat and sure as hell don’t flop around in the cockpit getting slime eveeywhere and potentially breaking my custom rods that are in the under gunnel rod holders. He grabbed the fish and released it then said “man what other rules do you have”. So I went over them with him...
1. Make sure your shoes are fairly clean before you step on my boat
2. Don’t slam hatches or ice chest lids
3. Don’t throw pliers, bogas or anything else on my boat
4. Trash imediately goes in the trash bag in the front hatch
5. No fish touch the deck of my boat, they either get grabbed with a Boga or hand while in the water and are released or measured vertically then go in the ice chest
6. I decide which fish get released and absolutely no trout over 24” go in the ice chest on my boat unless they are gill hooked and can’t be revived
7. If you throw trash in the water I will turn around and make you scoop it up and put it where it goes
8. I can make new rules whenever I want

Am I an asshole for having rules? I don’t care, if anyone doesn’t like them they can stay home!


----------



## topnative2

What does his car look like?


----------



## Glen in Bath NH

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man it chaps my ass when people slam my hatches or ice chest. It reminds me of people (my ex) that slam the microwave door, stove and refrigerator door like they are trying to shut the door on a 1979 Cadillac. My new girlfriend already knows to let the lids down softly. It sure is nice!


Yep, there is a small console in the back of my wife's car. The kids simply can't "close it." They just swing it up over the top and let it slam. If I'm driving I almost come unglued! Sounds like we hit something every time they do it!


----------



## Darkstar

Nope, not an asshole! There are so many people who have a general lack of respect, are completely oblivious, or are just ignorant. A good friend of mine says it’s a “lack of proper home raising”. When I encounter this kind of behavior I shouldn’t be surprised but it gets me every time!



Smackdaddy53 said:


> 1. Make sure your shoes are fairly clean before you step on my boat
> 2. Don’t slam hatches or ice chest lids
> 3. Don’t throw pliers, bogas or anything else on my boat
> 4. Trash imediately goes in the trash bag in the front hatch
> 5. No fish touch the deck of my boat, they either get grabbed with a Boga or hand while in the water and are released or measured vertically then go in the ice chest
> 6. I decide which fish get released and absolutely no trout over 24” go in the ice chest on my boat unless they are gill hooked and can’t be revived
> 7. If you throw trash in the water I will turn around and make you scoop it up and put it where it goes
> 8. I can make new rules whenever I want
> 
> Am I an asshole for having rules? I don’t care, if anyone doesn’t like them they can stay home!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

topnative2 said:


> What does his car look like?


Surprisingly immaculate...


----------



## topnative2

Amazing.........you must of stole his girlfriend


----------



## topnative2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Surprisingly immaculate...


Amazing.........you must of stole his girlfriend


----------



## devrep

keep my deck clean.
no boots.
trash goes in the net bag.
do not slam hatches.
no bait unless you are under 10 years old.


----------



## commtrd

Exactly why most of the time I would rather just go by myself. I once had a Majek scooter and would run the white sands far on the east side down by Port Isabel and had a buddy who would jump up on the front ice chest padded seat every time which eventually tore it up and obscured my seeing where I was driving the boat. I got to where I just started going alone all the time.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

How about the clowns who invest the $$$ in a really nice skiff then, within a couple months the hull looks worse than coffee stained dentures and most fittings are crusted over like an abandoned crab trap.


----------



## commtrd

I am one of those clowns who invest $$$ in a really nice skiff then hardly have time to use it. BUT it looks pristine like brand new. Just paid it off. Titles in hand.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

If you keep it up, you aren't a clown, no matter the cost. Commtrd, hope you get more time to fish....soon, the REDFISH are waiting !!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

commtrd said:


> I am one of those clowns who invest $$$ in a really nice skiff then hardly have time to use it. BUT it looks pristine like brand new. Just paid it off. Titles in hand.


I know a guy that might take it off your hands in a year or two...don’t get antsy and do anything silly just yet...


----------



## SomaliPirate

Last week my wife decided to set a fountain coke on the front deck of my skiff while it was sitting in the carport and promptly forgot about it. The wind knocked it over and I had syrupy caca deck the next day...I enjoyed watching her wash it. It might be a ghetto ass 17T, but it's MY ghetto ass 17T.


----------



## CurtisWright

Always start with a full tank of fuel. Plenty of food and water. Usually 1, but no more than 2 rods; I don't like the clutter. Maybe 6 flies; 2 purple, 2 chartreuse, and 2 natural.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Most of these sound like pet peeves of what others do, rather than your own habits.

I have been told I have some weird habits, mostly to do with rigging, knots, rod storage.

I only hook my fly to the 3rd guide down from the tip of the rod, always on the right hand side of the rod outside the fly line, and the fly line/leader is always routed down the left side of the rod, around the reel foot and up the rod, to the fly on the right side.

I can pick up any rod rigged/stored this way, and cast it without having to touch the fly or look at the rod. Or take my eye off a fish.

Edit: to add, I'm not saying this is a good habit, or even a good idea. Once not that long ago, I got so focused on talking about, and messing around with storing a rod before a run, I forgot to do something very basic, and I lost a pretty dang expensive push pole......never to be seen again (embarrassing is an understatement).


----------



## LowHydrogen

@DeepSouthFly was actually witness to this ^ maneuver lol


----------



## DeepSouthFly

LowHydrogen said:


> @DeepSouthFly was actually witness to this ^ maneuver lol


bwahahaha yep that did happen while you were showing me your little rod storage trick.


----------



## perrymcfly

1. NO BANANAS
2. fly rods in port side storage, spin on starboard side
3. If you mess it up, you fix/clean it
4. Only tie up to the port side of the boat when at the dock or ramp
5. Keep it clutter free. If you get something out, rig it up and put everything back
6. When changing flies, I have a wine cork with old fly line wrapped around a grab bar. Stick the fly in the cork and let it dry before it goes back into the box. I don't need saltwater in the fly box

I'm sure there's some other mess folks could tell you, but I can neither confirm nor deny any comments


----------



## bryson

perrymcfly said:


> 6. When changing flies, I have a wine cork with old fly line wrapped around a grab bar. Stick the fly in the cork and let it dry before it goes back into the box.


Got a picture of this? I have some old seadek on the console that I use for this, but your idea sounds cooler.


----------



## perrymcfly

bryson said:


> Got a picture of this? I have some old seadek on the console that I use for this, but your idea sounds cooler.


I started this when I was living out in Colorado. I got tired of sticking flies in my headliner or visor so I hung one around my rear view mirror. Now that I'm in the salt, I just have it on the skiff. 

Just get a wine cork or champagne cork, drill a small hole through the skinny end and tie some string through it. I use old fly line since it's a bit thicker and smooth.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

If you fish in my boat you have to store your stuff in a compartment and use the boat cooler, I cannot stand clutter on the deck. A good cigar is usually along for the ride home.


----------



## WillW

There's no such thing as a good cigar


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

I like to be in control of launching and picking up. This is where the potential for damage is highest in my opinion. It's nice when people offer to help, but I can usually do it faster myself. Other than that, I'm much more laid back on the water than in real life.

No offence, but I'd rather drink motor oil than fish with people that lecture me about rules that don't pertain to safety or the well being of the owner's boat. 

But a lot of this is remedied by selecting good people to fish with. I generally don't keep fish; but if someone wants to keep a slot red or two while on my boat, that is their business. If they want to keep a bull, I will object. But I don't generally fish with assholes, so these problems are more theoretical. I'm sure guides find themselves in these situations more often though.


----------



## trucha del mar

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> I like to be in control of launching and picking up. This is where the potential for damage is highest in my opinion. It's nice when people offer to help, but I can usually do it faster myself. Other than that, I'm much more laid back on the water than in real life.
> 
> No offence, but I'd rather drink motor oil than fish with people that lecture me about rules that don't pertain to safety or the well being of the owner's boat.
> 
> But a lot of this is remedied by selecting good people to fish with. I generally don't keep fish; but if someone wants to keep a slot red or two while on my boat, that is their business. If they want to keep a bull, I will object. But I don't generally fish with assholes, so these problems are more theoretical. I'm sure guides find themselves in these situations more often though.


I am TOTALLY going to lecture you the entire time I'm in LA. I hope you're ready for it.


----------



## yobata

Maybe I misunderstood the OP question


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

trucha del mar said:


> I am TOTALLY going to lecture you the entire time I'm in LA. I hope you're ready for it.


Well since we are both bringing boats, these things have a way of working themselves out. 

Although I may eventually beg you to fish out of my boat by day three for the single reason that you can pole a boat. May be worth a lecture or two to stand on the bow!


----------



## LowHydrogen

yobata said:


> Maybe I misunderstood the OP question









lol


----------



## BiscayneNative

I'm anal about the following and always enforce these rules (although it usually means I just quietly do it):

1) all rods pre-rigged before it is time to put lines in the water. Likewise, any rod that falls out of action is immediately re-rigged. Be ready for anything, at any time. If you need to change things up, do so immediately. Always be ready for what you might encounter, and be rigged accordingly.

2) Clean decks cleared for action. No need to explain.

3) Tell every fly, artificial, or live bait to "get eaten" before it first hits the water. That's my bit of a good luck charm.


----------



## Cape 914

Guys that step on the boat with black shoes and get the deck all marked up. Or they start messing around with your electronics.


----------

